# [OPENGL & NVIDA] Marre des caprices :/

## BoOmSlAnGz

Salut, il y a quelques jours, j'avais des problèmes OpenGL je les ai résolus en faisant un re-emerge de nvidia-drivers et mesa. (c'était en fait un problème au niveau des libraires opengl)

Le problème est qu'ici je ne peux démarrer X si mon opengl est "setté" sur nvidia.. je suis obligé de faire un eselect opengl set xorg-x11 pour pouvoir le démarrer... je ne sais plus non plus compiler nvidia-drivers & glxinfo me met une erreur de segmentation quand opengl est asocié à nvidia >_<"

Voilà quelques logs, mon startx :

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/boomslang/.serverauth.18994

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 22 13:23:34 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 23 December 2007  11:43:35AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 24 14:31:30 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x82) [0x80ce69f]

1: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x21d) [0x8074041]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

et mon build log nvidia-drivers :

```
/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: Aucun fichier ou rÃ©pertoire de ce type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.23-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.23-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Erreur 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Erreur 1

make: *** [module] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.23.ebuild, line  214:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r4/build clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-100.14.23.ebuild, line  214:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r4/build clean module.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23/temp/build.log'.

 * 
```

J'ai essayé plusieurs versions de nvidia-drivers ainsi que de tenter de chipoter dans les lib opengl mais rien n'y fait .... :/

mon noyau est un  2.6.23-gentoo-r4 et ça fait la même chose avec le -r5, mais de toute façon, ça fonctionnait hier et je ne vois pas ce qui a bien pu se passer :/

Cest grave docteur ?  :Sad: 

----------

## elgrande71

Peut-on avoir le message d'erreur dans son intégralité concernant la réinstallation de nvidia-drivers ?

Merci.

----------

## Desintegr

/usr/src/linux pointe bien les bonnes sources du noyau ?

Le même problème que toi sinon :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-584825.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-622862.html : résolu en installant les gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612395.html

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Bon, unmerge de nvidia-drivers, re-compilation du 2.6.23-r5 & emerge nvidia-drivers, ça passe.

Je n'ai pas encore testé le drivers car j'ai des soupçons, sur ma gentoo il m'arrive d'avoir des gros freeze du système qui m'obligent à faire un hard reset et je soupçonne le driver nvidia (ou peut-être mon kernel) d'en être la cause :/ car je n'ai pas ça sur mon Ubuntu. C'est la version 100.14.23 du driver...

Je vais encore faire quelques tests avec OpenGL etc.

EDIT : Toujours les mêmes problèmes OpenGL >_<

----------

## julroy67

Et c'est quoi comme carte Nvidia ? Pas une qui aurait besoin du pilote legacy ?

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Et c'est quoi comme carte Nvidia ? Pas une qui aurait besoin du pilote legacy ?

 

Non, c'est une série 8000 ...

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Mouarf :'(

Je viens d'avoir un freeze du pc sous Ubuntu... FAIS CHIER ! >_<"

Ca veut dire que le prob vient d'ailleurs :/ Et rien dans les logs ! Nulle part !

Est-ce possible que le prob vient d'un RAID0 avec mdadm ?

----------

## julroy67

Et testé les derniers pilotes stables ? (169.07 ? pas encore dans portage -> qui apportent des bugfix pour la série  :Cool: .

Sinon en AMD64 ? ou x86 ?

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux aussi essayer un autre pilote comme nv ou vesa pendant quelques temps pour voir si les plantages sont liés à la carte graphique ou non.

La carte peut aussi être défectueuse. J'ai déjà eu une 6600GT complètement instable sur mon PC, remplacée maintenant par une 7600GS qui fonctionne plutôt bien.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Et testé les derniers pilotes stables ? (169.07 ? pas encore dans portage -> qui apportent des bugfix pour la série .
> 
> Sinon en AMD64 ? ou x86 ?

 

J'avais essayé mais pas longtemps :]

 *Quote:*   

> Tu peux aussi essayer un autre pilote comme nv ou vesa pendant quelques temps pour voir si les plantages sont liés à la carte graphique ou non.
> 
> La carte peut aussi être défectueuse. J'ai déjà eu une 6600GT complètement instable sur mon PC, remplacée maintenant par une 7600GS qui fonctionne plutôt bien.

 

C'est ce que je fais. 

Qu'est-ce que tu appelle instable ? Que te faisais ton pc ? C'est quand même pas ma carte qui me fait tout freezer ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelle instable ? Que te faisais ton pc ? C'est quand même pas ma carte qui me fait tout freezer ?

 

Plantage total et aléatoire, sous Linux et Windows.

J'avais juste parfois quelques petits messages (pas vraiment valables) dans les logs : la machine « s'embrouille » (le son qui se répète, par exemple) puis plante totalement une ou deux secondes après.

Bref, reset au bouton obligé.

Sinon, mon problème était aussi lié à l'AGP et au GART.

Avec la 7600GS, sous Linux, aucun problème. Sous Windows, plantages aléatoires aussi.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais les 6600 GT c'était un problème répendu quelque soit l'OS (j'ai fait parti des malheureux aussi, un 7600 GT a corrigé le tir  :Wink: )

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Problème toujours non-résolu  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   

> Problème toujours non-résolu 

 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 toujours hard-masqued...

y'a peut-être un lien   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   Problème toujours non-résolu  
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 toujours hard-masqued...
> 
> y'a peut-être un lien  

 

Oui bah, j'ai ré-installé la dernière version  stable du driver dispo sur les repos NVIDIA  (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html) et ça fonctionne mais je n'ai pas l'opengl NVIDIA ... c'est celui de xorg :/

----------

